# 8 String Help - Ibanez RGA8 Vs RG8



## alexpwalsh (May 24, 2013)

So I've got a bit of a situation here... I'm trying to decide between an RGA8 and the new RG8. Right away I know its a bit of an odd comparison because the RGA8 is the same price as the new Iron Label 8 - but there is a used RGA8 locally that I can get for $500. The RG8 for me is 499 because of where I live and so I'm in a bit of a situation as I don't know which to get. So I'll list my opinions and you guys can give me your thoughts...

RG8 - available in white or black, costs 499 and hasn't got many complaints about it that I'm aware of. I've been trying to find youtube videos and reading product reviews to get an idea of how good they are but there isn't much out there that I can find.

RGA8 - black - used - $500 (down from $600, $899 new). I haven't laid hands on the guitar yet so I don't really know how it plays but almost every review I've read seems to say the guitar itself is nice - but the pick-ups are trash. 

My issue is this... I don't want to pay the $800+ price point for the new RGIR8 (or what ever it is)(Iron Label) because I just bought a new Les Paul this past Christmas and feel that it would be too much too soon.... So I wanted to go sub $500 for my 8. I could eventually change out the pickups in the RGA8 for some EMG808x's or Di'Marzios or something but I would prefer if I didn't have to.

Should I go with the RG8 because its newer, would come with a warranty - and possibly have better pick-ups from the start? Or should I go with the RGA8, no warranty, and 'Crappy' pick-ups.... 

Thanks for anyone who took the time to read, and thanks more to those who respond...


----------



## nin2thevoid (May 25, 2013)

I've got an RGA8 and several other prestige and non-prestige Ibby's. RG and RGA. My experience:

- First of all make sure that RGA8 is the *new* model with scalloped horns. You don't want that bridge tearing out.

- RG8 pickups are OK. Bit dull, average, and thereby also usable in many situations. RGA8 pickups are only usable if you don't switch guitars regularly. They require extreme EQing to get a normal frequency curve, where other guitars could use the same EQ but just sound a bit different as a result. RGA8 pickups are extremely warm. Not desirable when you have two extra strings to amplify. In the end you can get decent frequency response (and decent distortion) out of them. What you can't get however, is a razor sharp attack. Especially not on the lower strings. 

- I'd change the pickups out of an RG8, RGA8 or RGIR in ±1 week of purchase. 

- I'd change the pickups out of most guitars, so I'd prefer any guitar which *in practice* performs about the same as the more expensive instrument, apart from the electronics. The Iron Label's pups are by far the best stock pups of the three guitars but I *much* prefer the 808X pups or good passives. 

- The bridge and nut on the RGA8 alone would be enough reason for me to get the RGA. A locking nut saved me in many situations and is much easier to keep in tune. I hate adjusting string heights individually (RG8) (EDIT: But I love how easy it is to set intonation there). The strings should follow the fretboard radius and the RGA8 bridge forces that. You raise either the left or right side and voila. Adjusting the entire tilt with one screw? Excellent. Just make sure that screw hole is solid as a rock (which it wasn't on the first production line).

- Assuming your LP is mahogany (possible with maple top) you may want to choose for another mahogany guitar for balance (RGA8) or want more versatility and therefore choose basswood (RG8). 

- I like mahogany and archtops so I'd pick the RGA8 any day


----------

